# Got the 8N home...



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

It needs a lot of work but I think I can get it running pretty easy. I checked the serial number on the block and it is a 1948 model. Someone has put 14.9x28 rear tires on it. I think front tires are 6.00x16. It has had an alternator installed on it. I looked at the transmission and rear and noticed the build date stamps say J2382 and K2981. I need help figuring out the date codes. I'll try to get pics later.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a great project get those pictures up when you get time.


----------



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

I put two pics in the "tractor pictures" section.


----------



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

Update: since I got it home, I have pulled the engine and replaced the clutch, replaced the king pin and bushing, replaced the intake gaskets, rebuilt the carb, fabricated a bracket for the alternator, installed new alternator and belt, installed new gages and wiring, installed new front tires, then spray bombed the engine and rims. That's going to be it for awhile. No more money in the budget.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Lookin' good.......edro:


----------

